# More free patterns



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I found this site tonight, don't think it's been posted before..

http://www.auspinners.com.au/free-patterns-download/default.aspx


----------



## Swiftknit (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for sharing some nice things on there.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the link. My daughter would love that intarsia robe. What a great way to use up some of me stash.


----------



## joyce741 (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks for the link already printed off some patterns that I like


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Great site!!!! Love the modern art robe. Thanks mucho for sharing SMILE


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Some really pretty patterns there.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks for the lovely patterns.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks, so cute things there


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks, Bonnie! There are some nice patterns there.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the patterns.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

These are great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Adelaide (Aug 29, 2011)

thank you- it's a fabulous source, adelaide


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Thank you! Saved quite a few!


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

i cannot download any


----------



## azknittingchick (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you so much for this link - have printed some hats & a scarf!


----------



## Bunny10 (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Great patterns.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

OMG that baby belacava bear hat is too darn cute.
I know I have to make that for sure. Looks like it will stay on and keep their ears covered too. LOVE IT.
Thanks for sharing 
A knitting FOOL,
Linda


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Very good place to buy wool from the mill shop.


----------



## lovewrens (Jul 16, 2012)

Thank you! I got quite a few patterns from this site.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thank you!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for this link. have downloaded some of the patterns that interest me.


----------

